# Cat Barrier?



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

My neighbor routinely complains about the 4 garage cats jumping the chain link fence between our properties and doing what-ever. I've got two litter boxes in the garage that they use on occasion. I've bought some of those cat/pet powders/etc., but he doesn't want chems on his property. I think that mostly he just wants to complain about something and the cats are convenient.

I tried to explain that cats is cats and there isn't much more that I can do about what they do. That if he had any ideas, I'd sure try them. That the lives of the strays/ferals are basically forfeit the day they're born and they live and die by luck and the grace of those around them. That if he, personally, begrudges them their existence then kill them. Of course he doesn't have the guts for that, he just complains.

I'm just about ready to build a 6' vinyl fence.

Got me to thinking though. Would such a fence work to keep a cat out of his yard? Are there other workable alternatives?


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*your neighbour...*

Hi,

Way back, I also had a neighbour of the sorts...eugh!

He did not want any cats/squirells/racoons or any form of wildlife on his lawn/yard, and what he did was to put mothballs all around his yard, at about 6 inches intervals...

I personally do not agree with doing this, as I believe animals are free to roam wherever they want, and I also have issues with the chemical composition of mothballs.

BUT... the geezer, by putting his moth balls all around his yard, did indeed prevent most and many cats from ''disturbing'' him... (if you ask me, he didn't need the cats to be disturbed, he he he).

I don't think the fence will prevent the cats from going in his precious yard, as I have seen cats climb on metal, plastic, cement and wood fences...

But if it means sooooo much to him not to have animals on his yard, as much as I'm against it, the moth balls may be helpful...

Just remember that some people just need to complain about everything...they probably have issues about being denied attention in childhood. Sometimes, just smiling at them and listening to their lists of grievances helps them come to terms...

good luck

sandyrivers


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I might give the mothballs a try just for the heck of it.

Right you are about the complaining. My neighbor is a pretty good guy overall, but he just likes to complain. If it isn't one thing it's another. On the plus side, he's very unobtrusive himself and is careful not to do anything that might offend anyone. And you're right, just being patient and listening usually works. I'm just getting tired of it (being nice that is).


We just got a new neighbor on the other side and I'm going to try to do a little "pre-emptive" contact wrt the cats before they have a chance to get geeked up.

Truth is, the last thing I need is to get into a hassle with any of the neighbors or the city administration.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

don't know how high your chain link fence is, but putting chicken wire up at an inward angle at the top on your side may also help to keep your kitties in your yard if that's what you're trying to do. they apparently don't like the idea of climbing up something so awkward backward so they don't even try jumping up on it. we've done that with our yard at the top of a 6' fence to keep our kitty safe since she is declawed (by prior owner who gave her up at the shelter).

we have had a couple of cats somehow get INTO our yard, but once they're in, they can't get out and by the time we discover them and let them out ourselves, they've learned their lesson and don't come back.

and you may decide it's safer to keep them in your yard anyway someday. there are a lot of dangers out there you might not even think about i'm afraid. if your cats are peeing and pooping in other people's yards and gardens or killing their birds or even terrorizing other neighborhood cats, that could be enough reason for someone to do something very bad to your cat. kids are also just sick and twisted sometimes, too, as we occasionally see the story of a cat shot with an arrow or something in the news. it's a sick world.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Problem Solved!! Well, kind of.

The neighbors (who were renters) are moving in June. I'll approach the next neighbors early on and establish some kind of good relationship in the hopes of preventing any such difficulties in the future. Maybe some kind of meet-and-greet party in the garage with the cats? 

The new (permanent) neighbor on the other side doesn't like cats herself, but has no problem with ours. As a dog owner, she at least has some understanding. The little dog is great entertainment for the garage cats who routinely trespass on its property on their way to the hunt.


----------

